# Side-by-Side DOUBLE DOOR SUV Crates



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anyone have a setup such as this for a few dogs

http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=1&subcat=1&submenu=0&catid=11

I am looking at the 42, I know the theory behind the crate, and the reason for the width being less, however is 21 inch's wide enough for a full size GSD?

Jasper is 30 inches at the shoulders, and Loki is going to be a big boy, I am just wondering how cramped it would be.

I have a setup that is ok, however it's a pain in the A$$ setup.

Eventually I want to buy the really nice kennels, or build a containment in my FJ, but I am curious about these side by side crates.

My FJ measures around 43 inches wide in the rear, so the fit would be fine.

If anyone has these, and has pics, could you please post.

Thanks


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Interested in the replies on this as well. One of the considerations is the width at the top of the crates in putting in the SUV. My current 42" Midwest crate goes in easily lengthwise, but putting it in sideways requires putting it in the car and then opening it up since the back opening on the car (Honda Pilot) narrows near the top. And two side by sides would be 42" across


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a Jeep Grand Wagoneer that is 43" between the wheel well in the back. I use the 42x21x30 SUV crates and they fit very snugly. It is a pain to wiggle them in and out but they are the only crates that fit there. If I fold the back seat up, I have room for a cooler, training bag etc. If I take the back seat out, I have room for another of the 21" crates (the smaller one).

I had two big males and they were fine for traveling crates. But if I was going to a weekend show, I packed the larger suitcase crteas on top of the SUV crates and took them all


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe (2 rows of seats) and bought 2 of the larger Midwest side-by side crates. They fit ok in the width and the back of the vehicle however with the back seats down the top of the crates touch the roof of the vehicle over the seat area and are a tight fit. There is also about a 1 inch slope from front to back in the floor of the crate requiring me to use none slip pads in the crates for the pups.

Make sure you measure your vehicle well in all areas of the cargo area before choosing your crate size. 

I am happy with the quality of the Midwest crates. Them seem sturdier than many others.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have those crates. They fit very snuggly side by side in the back of my Xterra, with the back seats folded down. Down side is that they scrached up the inside of my car pretty badly. (The Xterra measure exactly 42 inches across in the inside.)

My female fits ok in there. Can't leave a collar on her when she is in there since it will get caught on the bars. My male, who is a medium sized dog, 25 inches at the should and not nearly as big as yours has to sit down and spin around in order to turn around.

They are certainly sturdy but I personally would not put a bigger dog then my male in there.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting 2 of these as well for my 4Runner, but as the back measures just barely 42 inches wide, I wasn't sure if they would fit or not once they were actually side by side. Wasn't too keen on the thought of ordering and paying for shipping to Canada...I am also reluctant because my one guy is quite a big boy and I'm not sure how well the turning around in the crate would be for him (he's almost 90lbs)? 

I guess this is a hopeful request, but does anyone have or know of someone who has these crates who owns a newer 4Runner?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

After reading the replies, I decided against getting it, so I am using some crate barriers and making my own little set up. It will just be too small for Jasper.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Honestly, If I were to do it over, I would save the $300 and have a guy near here make me a dog box. The cost for that is about $450 and it would have been custom and each area could be bigger. 

Nicole-- My Jeep is 43 inches and after you move those crates a few times, they are not as "tight" and end up being VERY difficult to get in/out. I would not think they would fit in any less width.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply







$450.00 is a great price. I sure wouldn't mind finding someone local who could do that for me!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There are good and bad things about living in Georgia


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Most of the things pointed out here is just reinforcing the concerns I had with this set-up. 

Thanks for the input, folks. Back to the drawing board.


----------

